# Heelwork?



## Crickets_ma (Apr 6, 2009)

Cricket and Angel do great at loose leash walking but I have seen so many people here with dogs that watch them no matter what. I was wondering how you do it. I would love my dogs to be paying attention to me like that when we go on walks. Any help would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

This thread is very helpfull and has lots of information!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=35064&page=1&nt=5&fpart=1


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That kind of intense focused heeling is for competition. Poor dogs would fry their brains if you asked them to heel like that for their regular walks. Super duper great that your dogs have such great leash manners! Focus work and focused heeling is great to teach just to develop a stronger bond and teach your dogs to pay attention to you. 

Great to have that in situations were it is hard to keep your dog's attention, like trying to walk by a loose dog that is barking at you. 

Have fun with it, but do give your dogs a chance to just relax, sniff and enjoy their walks. You can inter-space focused heeling work with loose-leash walking to give them a break.


----------



## Crickets_ma (Apr 6, 2009)

Eek, sorry I didn't mean that I wanted them to do it all the time. Just when I ask for them to.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Haha, that's okay. I'd love it too if my dogs gave me that kind of focus all the time!


----------

